# Leichte Kettenführung für das Granit Chief



## psycho82 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hätte für ruppige Trails an meinen GC gerne eine leichte Kettenführung.

Die Bionicon C-Guide V2 wird wohl erst ab Februar 2012 zu haben sein 
http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide-v02

Daher spiele ich momentan mit dem Gedanken eine C-Guide (alte Version) umzubauen http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide oder selbst was zu basteln.

Hat hier vieleicht jemand noch Alternativvorschläge für eine Kettenführung für das GC?
Oder wurden hier schon andere Kettenführungen verbaut?

Gruß

Benny

PS: In der Überschrift sollte es natürlich Granite Chief heißen, weiss allersings nicht, wie man die Überschrift editiert.


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt noch diese hier, allerdings hat das nichts mit leicht zu tuen.

Ich warte noch bis anfang nächsten jahres und hol mir dann die C-Guide2

Vorerst werde ich mit meiner bastellösung, wenn sie dann mal fertig wird, rumfahren.

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (15. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Link, denke aber das die Dreist to much für AM+ oder Enduro-Light Touren ist.

Bei mir wird es wohl auch auf eine Bastellösung rauslaufen bis dann im Februar die Bionicon V2 verbaut wird. Es sei denn hier kommen noch gute Alternativen.

Kennst du vieleicht eine Bezugsquelle für die Exustar Kettenführung, denke da lässt sich auch was draus basteln.http://www.exustar.com/2011/ccg20.html

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Oktober 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, denke aber das die Dreist to much für AM+ oder Enduro-Light Touren ist.
> 
> Bei mir wird es wohl auch auf eine Bastellösung rauslaufen bis dann im Februar die Bionicon V2 verbaut wird. Es sei denn hier kommen noch gute Alternativen.
> 
> ...


 
So seh ich das auch, ich achte ja selber immer etwas aufs gewicht !

Was die Exustar angeht, die wirst nicht kaufen können. Die fertigen für Bionicon 

Sobald meine bastellösung fertig ist werd ich sie mal posten !

Cheers
George


----------



## TheOnos (17. Oktober 2011)

ist die dreist-lösung so schwer?? hatte ich mir eigentlich auch überlegt...


----------



## Koerk (18. Oktober 2011)

Das GC hatte keine ISCG Aufnahme, oder?
Hier ist die Tabelle mit den Gewichten:

*Gewichte:* 
"Dreist" für Rockring 124g   
"Dreist" ohne Rockring 128g   
"Dreist" mit Rockring bis 42 Zähne 230g   
"Dreist" mit Rockring bis 44 Zähne 237g 
  68mm Kit +17g 
  E-Type Aufnahme +15g


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Oktober 2011)

TheOnos schrieb:


> ist die dreist-lösung so schwer?? hatte ich mir eigentlich auch überlegt...


 
Naja schwer ist relativ, aber die bionicon ist zudem auch noch einfacher zu montieren.
Bei der C.Guide V02 musst noch nichtmal mehr die kette öffnen

Bei allen andern, die in frage kommen, musst du die kurbel sowie das tretlager erst mal demontieren!

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (18. Oktober 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> Das GC hatte keine ISCG Aufnahme, oder?



Nein, das GC hat keine ISCG Aufnahme!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## rene_gade81 (19. Oktober 2011)

"  Die Bionicon C-Guide V2 wird wohl erst ab Februar 2012 zu haben sein 
http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide-v02 "


Hey, also wird wohl schon ab dez. kommen habe ich heute per email erfahren von bionicon.  

Ich bin auch schon heiß drauf !


----------



## GeorgeP (8. November 2011)

So wie versprochen meine bastellösung ...
Läst sich auf alle drei kettenblätter schalten und es lässt sich auch rückwärts kurbeln. Jep und sie macht geräusche, habs aber noch nicht beim fahren testen können.
Werde mir dennoch im feb. die bionicon c.guide v2 holen.
getestet wird das teil auf der tour am samstag !


----------



## rene_gade81 (8. November 2011)

Schaut gut aus... Nur noch anstatt kabelbindern - gummis nehmen und das ding ist doch gar nicht mal schlecht !  nur ich warte immer noch auf die neue bionicon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (8. November 2011)

@GeorgeP

Sieht wirklich klasse aus
Werde das Teil am Samstag wohl mal genauer betrachten müssen

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (8. November 2011)

danke danke 

naja da es sich ja nur um eine vorrübergehende lösung handelt, tuen es auch kabelbinder 

Ich werde mir wie gesagt auch die neue bionicon holen, aber solange wollte ich nicht mehr warten !






psycho82 schrieb:


> @GeorgeP
> 
> Sieht wirklich klasse aus
> Werde das Teil am Samstag wohl mal genauer betrachten müssen
> ...


 

Hast am weekend zeit genug um dir das teilchen mal anzuschauen !


Cheers
George


----------



## rene_gade81 (8. November 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> danke danke
> 
> naja da es sich ja nur um eine vorrübergehende lösung handelt, tuen es auch kabelbinder
> 
> Ich werde mir wie gesagt auch die neue bionicon holen, aber solange wollte ich nicht mehr warten !



 Dann geht es dir ja wie mir ! Ich habe schon eine email geschrieben, ob man schon vorbestellen kann  Aber wurde dann auf den dezember, oder SPÄTESTENS januar vertröstet.


----------



## -MIK- (8. November 2011)

Schickes Ding aber irgendwie macht mich die Quali Deiner Fotos grad mehr an...


----------



## GeorgeP (12. November 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> @GeorgeP
> 
> Sieht wirklich klasse aus
> Werde das Teil am Samstag wohl mal genauer betrachten müssen
> ...


 
Tja Benny da du heute leider verhindert warst, mal einer kleiner bericht.

Arbeit top, selbst auf einem ruppigen trailstück und auf dem kleinsten blatt kein problem.

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (12. November 2011)

Hi George,

danke dür den Kurzbericht
Find ich wirklich klasse, dass die Kettenführung funktioniert

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (12. November 2011)

keine ursache, das orginal kann dann nur besser sein


----------



## GeorgeP (16. November 2011)

so hier gibt es noch eine leichte variante für eine kefü, allerdings dann als 2fach.
Das ganze vom user kuka.berlin, die arbeiten kann ich nur empfehlen. Habe von ihm mein bash


----------



## anderlix (9. Dezember 2011)

c.guide v.02 ist angeblich ab sofort lieferbar! Steht auf der Bionicon website und auf der Facebook Seite von Bionicon... Alle Farben vorrätig.


----------



## rene_gade81 (9. Dezember 2011)

anderlix schrieb:


> c.guide v.02 ist angeblich ab sofort lieferbar! Steht auf der Bionicon website und auf der Facebook Seite von Bionicon... Alle Farben vorrätig.




Ja ist sie ... Habe sie gestern gleich bestellt !


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Dezember 2011)

Hab meine c.2 auch vorgestern bestellt 

Cheers
George


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Dezember 2011)

Heute gekommen, sieht ja richtig chic aus das teilchen


----------



## psycho82 (13. Dezember 2011)

Sieht gut aus
Habe ich gerade auch bestellt.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Dezember 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> Habe ich gerade auch bestellt.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Sehr fein !
Macht fast null geräusche, einfach nur klasse das 18g wunderteil


----------



## Alex-F (15. Dezember 2011)

Hmm das könnte auch mein "Kette zieht sich hoch" Problem beheben. Auf der Runde gestern ists mehrmals passiert, dass die Kette sich beim Schalten vom mittleren aufs kleine KB unten hoch gezogen, und an der Kettenstrebe verhakt hat.


----------



## psycho82 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hatte ähnliche Probleme, allerdings ist bei mir die Kette zusätzlich noch öfters über die Kurbel geworfen wurden. 
Schaltung einstellen hat nichts gebracht.

Rose hatte die Kette zu lang montiert und auch der OEM-Sram-Schaltrigger hat seinen Teil dazu beigetragen.

- Kette kürzen hat zumindest schonmal gebracht, dass sich die Kette nicht mehr hochzieht

- Nach dem Tausch auf einen weiteren OEM-Trigger wurde die Kette immer noch über die Kurbelgeworfen und es war nicht möglich vom großen Kettenblatt aufs mittlere zu schalten.

- Seiten Rose wurde dann der OEM-Trigger gegen einen Aftermarket-Trigger getauscht und seitdem funktioniert alles so wie es soll.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

